
Symantec tells customers to disable pcAnywhere after source code theft - there
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/25/us-symantec-hacking-idUSTRE80O1UY20120125?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=56505
======
evincarofautumn
Working mainly in open-source as I do, it’s easy to forget that this kind of
thing can happen.

